# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Botanica (Flora) >  Flora embalse de Ulldecona

## perdiguera

Durante la visita del pasado miércoles día 27 pude realizar algunas fotos de la vegetación llamada bosque mediterráneo, o si no es así como se llama, de la que había en ese rincón del Mediterráneo.
Las fotos están enfocadas para hacer imágenes de cosas pequeñas, muy pequeñas.
Las que enfocan a flores o brotes están hechas desde una distancia menor de 50 cm del objetivo, por lo que pueden salir algo movidas ya que están hechas a pulso.

Las dos primeras las conozco, del resto a alguna le puedo poner _Quercus_  pero nada más.

Tomillo _Thymus vulgaris_


Romero _Rosmarinus oficinalis_

----------


## REEGE

Buena caza de flora Perdiguera!!!

----------


## eldelassetas

Hola, la tercera foto es una aulaga o tojo (en mi tierra se llama auliaga), que puede ser una Genista o un Ulex, y el Quercus en la misma foto es una coscoja, Quercus coccifera. En cuanto a la flor pequeña amarilla rastrera es un Helianthemun. No estoy seguro del todo, algunas veces la identificación de las plantas puede ser muy complicada teniendolas en las manos, en foto ni te lo cuento. Las otras las conozco de vista pero no puedo decir más. Fijaros que la coscoja es identica al acebo, porque solo tenemos las fotos de las hojas.

----------


## perdiguera

Muchas gracias por la información eldelassetas.

----------

